# Countryside Mag: Oven Canning



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Not sure if anyone receives COuntryside Magazine, but in the new edition it has that oven canning for beans, flours, dry goods pretty much. Has anyone ever done this before? I have never heard of it and was just wondering.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Very old canning books from Kerr and Ball used to show this method for all sorts of canning. However, it's no longer recommended. I'll have to look for the article and see what it has to say. Thanks


----------

